# Help With Philips TV Display resolution



## sarincv (Jan 22, 2016)

The display resolution shown in spec of Philips TVs is a bit confusing.

Computer formats
1024 x 768, 60, 70, 75Hz
640 x 480, 60, 72, 75Hz
720 x 400, 70Hz
Via HDMI/DVI input,
1280 x 1024, 60Hz
1280 x 720, 60Hz
1920 x 1080, 60Hz
720 x 480, 60Hz
800 x 600, 56, 60, 72, 75Hz

Video formats
1080i, 50, 60Hz
480i, 60Hz
480p, 60Hz
576i, 50Hz
576p, 50Hz
720p, 50, 60Hz

So Does this really has 1080p resolution when media files are played via HDMI and USB ports.


----------

